# shot to the arm



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

$70K reward is being offered by ABC, including the $10K King ponied up.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't hear toomuch about union bullying tactics in the media do you? Yet any attempt to shut down unions and the papers go crazy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If I caught someone keying scab or rat into my truck they had BETTER be carrying a gun!  

I hope they catch the POS and hang him by the balls!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> Don't hear toomuch about union bullying tactics in the media do you? Yet any attempt to shut down unions and the papers go crazy.


 Well this wasn't a union tactic. A lone nutcase with a gun with his own agenda .


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Well this wasn't a union tactic. A lone nutcase with a gun with his own agenda .


So are you saying that some "lone" nutcase had an agenda of scratching "scab" into someone's car??? Or is there more to the story? :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Well this wasn't a union tactic. A lone nutcase with a gun with his own agenda .


I love how when it is convenient they are all brothers but when it is embarrassing they are lone nut cases. :laughing:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Hay you never know maybe he use to work for the guy and he asked him to be a spy :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I love how when it is convenient they are all brothers but when it is embarrassing they are lone nut cases. :laughing:


I also love it when it's convenient to call all non-union workers rats regardless of how qualified and ethical they are.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The guy could have shot himself


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I love how when it is convenient they are all brothers but when it is embarrassing they are lone nut cases. :laughing:


For starters we have no idea if the guy was on the union or not . And if he was he is still a nut job.their are crazy people on just about any organization .


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself


 
in a blind kingdom , the one eyed man has bad aim!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

just kidding ........... how come your taking up for this piss ant?

you seem to know something if so please share!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself



Damn, those rats are so stupid..... shooting themselves and then saying it was a union worker.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself


:blink: This thread has potential.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself


 



:lol::shuriken::gun_bandana::gunsmilie:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself


:no:

You sir, are an idiot.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

All Union members are thugs.
All Non-Union are hacks.
All Christians are to blame for Jonestown.
All Muslims are to blame for 9-11.
All whites are to be blame for slavery.
All blacks are to be blame for crime.
All orientals are to be blamed for Pearl Harbor.
All from Massachusetts are Massholes.
Kind of silly, ain't it. (except for the last one, it is right as rain)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All generalizations are wrong, even this one. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just as boring:

Boards:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

drsparky said:


> All Union members are thugs.
> All Non-Union are hacks.
> All Christians are to blame for Jonestown.
> All Muslims are to blame for 9-11.
> ...


Well that pretty much somes it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sad story. Does the OP have a link to the story?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself


Was that before or after he keyed SCAB into his car.. sometimes you really come out with some wild ideas.. :no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Found the story. Here it is: http://dailycaller.com/2011/08/17/union-organizer-suspected-of-shooting-non-union-ohio-employer/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, that's it. Lone nut case.   


What a f-ing pathetic story!!! That should be *national* news!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is more on the story.. the IBEW is really making this guy's life miserable..  http://www.laborunionreport.com/por...hot-for-being-non-union-police-investigating/


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Unions.......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

refer to post #7....lol


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

gold said:


> :no:
> 
> You sir, are an idiot.


Do you think It isn't a possibility ? If so you are narrow minded or you just saw a chance to take a shot at me ,the latter just makes you a sad individual.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Was that before or after he keyed SCAB into his car.. sometimes you really come out with some wild ideas.. :no:


A true unionguy would not call him a scab but a rat, someone not aware of this would make the mistake of scratching scab. So this makes me question if the person who did the scratching was a union guy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> A true unionguy would not call him a scab but a rat, someone not aware of this would make the mistake of scratching scab. So this makes me question if the person who did the scratching was a union guy.


Read this story and tell me what you think.. :thumbsup: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...vestigating/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13142341453641


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Come on. The guy was practicing for the Union Sportsmen shooting competition.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Read this story and tell me what you think.. :thumbsup: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...vestigating/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13142341453641


Thugs.



> Until Wednesday, the worst of the union attacks on King and his business came in the mid-eighties during the UAW strike at AP Parts. During a lull during the lengthy strike, King’s business was picketed by more than 50 IBEW picketers. This was at a time when he only had eight or nine employees. One of his employees, whose car was trashed by the union picketers, was also beaten up by IBEW thugs.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Raise your hand if you have ever been shot ,now raise your hand if you didn't know you were shot because you skinned your knee. This has the makings of a munchausen by proxy type story. The question that I have was a round recovered and what calibur? I can drop a shell casing on the ground scratch my shoulder with a swiss army knife and scratch scab(not RAT) and then leave the knife on the ground. Not all guns eject a shell so calibur would be interesting to know. 

I read the story and the last union contact was back in 2006 thats 5 years ago. Their is no mention of any union effort in 2011? 

A union guy knows the difference between a RAT and a SCAB 

The hit piece was just to quick to blame a union. I would look closer at self inflicted or disgruntled ex employee. 


Have you ever seen a giant blow up SCAB?:whistling2::no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Raise your hand if you have ever been shot ,now raise your hand if you didn't know you were shot because you skinned your knee. This has the makings of a munchausen by proxy type story. The question that I have was a round recovered and what calibur? I can drop a shell casing on the ground scratch my shoulder with a swiss army knife and scratch scab(not RAT) and then leave the knife on the ground. Not all guns eject a shell so calibur would be interesting to know.
> 
> I read the story and the last union contact was back in 2006 thats 5 years ago. Their is no mention of any union effort in 2011?
> 
> ...


You CANNOT be serious. 
Munchhausen's???? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Raise your hand if you have ever been shot ,now raise your hand if you didn't know you were shot because you skinned your knee. This has the makings of a munchausen by proxy type story. The question that I have was a round recovered and what calibur? I can drop a shell casing on the ground scratch my shoulder with a swiss army knife and scratch scab(not RAT) and then leave the knife on the ground. Not all guns eject a shell so calibur would be interesting to know.
> 
> I read the story and the last union contact was back in 2006 thats 5 years ago. Their is no mention of any union effort in 2011?
> 
> ...


Here is more..http://www.rbslaw.com/online_library_details.asp?id=73

http://sfcmac.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/ohio-non-union-business-owner-shot-by-union-thug/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rewire.. see post # 30.. I didn't want one of these..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is more..http://www.rbslaw.com/online_library_details.asp?id=73
> 
> http://sfcmac.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/ohio-non-union-business-owner-shot-by-union-thug/


 so his employees won the right to bargan but this douche bag didn't like the fact the election didn't go his way so he got a court to disreguard the wll of his employees. This was five years ago only the guys on this forum hold a grudge that long:whistling2:

My vote is still %40 self inflicted %55 ex employee %4 angry customer %1 union member.

The SCAB thing just makes me wonder.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Rewire.. see post # 30.. I didn't want one of these..


 This is like FOX news reporting as news something one of thier pundants said. The sourse is an anti union one so I am not surprised with the bias.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> You CANNOT be serious.
> Munchhausen's???? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Do you think people would not hurt themselves for plublicity? :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some people are beyond rational thinking.. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Some people are beyond rational thinking.. :no:











​


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ​


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Blaming the union because this guy got shot is like blaming the gun manufacturer .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> so his employees won the right to bargan but this douche bag didn't like the fact the election didn't go his way so he got a court to disreguard the wll of his employees. This was five years ago only the guys on this forum hold a grudge that long:whistling2:
> 
> My vote is still %40 self inflicted %55 ex employee %4 angry customer %1 union member.
> 
> The SCAB thing just makes me wonder.


They did not win anything because they quit their jobs on the day of the vote and the union did not fulfill there end of the deal.:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Blaming the union because this guy got shot is like blaming the gun manufacturer .


So all the harassment the guy has been getting for years is just smoke and mirrors to make the IBEW look bad..

Do I have it right this time.. :blink::blink:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Blaming the union because this guy got shot is like blaming the gun manufacturer .


 
i like it. :whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Anythings possible.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> They did not win anything because they quit their jobs on the day of the vote and the union did not fulfill there end of the deal.:no:


harry did you even bother to read the link you posted?

ten workers quit the *day after* the election 

it wasn't the union that failed to fullfill there end that was at issue with the court


No NLRB policy bars consideration of such post-election conduct, the court said, finding that the* hearing officer erred* in refusing to consider it.


and the employees did win the right to be represented

An International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers *election win* among an Ohio contractor’s *employees*


*when you post a link Harry it helps to actually read it:whistling2:*


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> So all the harassment the guy has been getting for years is just smoke and mirrors to make the IBEW look bad..
> 
> Do I have it right this time.. :blink::blink:


 After 2006 what harrasement can be linked to the union? This guy gets a hang nail and he blames the union. He sees a union van down the street and they must" be stalking him ,

Last year I had a shop window broken , a van broken into and a storage building vandalized not to mention a small trailer stolen, should I blame the union?:no:

If this was 2006 then his story might have credibility but five years later I think he is going to blame the union for every bad thing that happens.

Sounds like in the 80s he had some trouble from unions i would like to see more about that and the outcome of his employee getting ruffed up.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> The guy could have shot himself


hahahahaha


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

he also holds the abc classes at his shop,where the abc rents office space,and many students find their cars with slashed tires and broken windows after class.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Just as boring:
> 
> Boards:


 
ACTUALLY, I find this highly intriguing and wish I had one maybe two.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

fondini said:


> he also holds the abc classes at his shop,where the abc rents office space,and many students find their cars with slashed tires and broken windows after class.


 
Did you ever think he might own a tire and glass shop on the side and is just creating business. I mean anything is possibel????????????????:no::laughing:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

I have to laugh at this entire folly. 



The guy was immediately shot by a small caliber hand gun. 

If you were "planning" on shooting someone, would you carry a .22? The story says this guy yelled into his driveway, and was Immediately shot, no fumbling around. 

I know that I would have used something larger if I actually wanted to shoot someone and not be shot back at. Certainly not a 22 or something small with no bark or bite.

The word SCAB, as much as Rewire is messed up, I have to go with him on this one. Whomever did this used the wrong word, and should have known the difference between SCAB and RAT.

A Swiss Army Knife to slash tires with.....Yet the story states every other time an ice pick was used.

That is because an ice pick will actual do the job. Best this guy could hope for with a folding knife is that he didnt cut his own fingers off. I am pretty sure this person had no knowledge of what they were doing, and had never tried this before.


This guy drives a Hummer at 7 miles to the gallon. and leaves it in his driveway. That's just tasteless and screams "****". And being right outside is a perfect target for anyone from thieves to taggers. What I am getting at is that it was an "easy" target.



Now no matter who did this, they need a big time out from the rest of us.. Union, non-Union...it does not matter, this person is wrong.

But none of this adds up to a person who know what they were doing. And after all those years and incidents, the people who have "stalked" him for years did know what they were doing. It states in the article his tires were slashed over and over, thats a lot of practice.

Wrong gun, wrong tools, wrong word.

If I had to guess right now, without knowing anything more then what was in that little article; I am going to say this was a lot closer to home then a Union vs. non-Union type of situation. I would say this is personal and has nothing or very little to do with anyone's job.

Maybe he is messing with someones wife, or someone just thinks he is. I am thinking along those lines, not job related. 

Great way to put the blame on someone else using a derogatory word like "scab", but not enough homework was done to convince me.

Now nobody will know for sure until the police catch this person, but those were my thoughts as I read the article.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> The SCAB thing just makes me wonder.


OR, it could be exactly what it looks like, a non-union electrical contractor trying to make a living being harassed by assholes that also happen be strongly union and think violence is the way to make things right.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> I have to laugh at this entire folly.


And I have to laugh at you.





> If you were "planning" on shooting someone, would you carry a .22? The story says this guy yelled into his driveway, and was Immediately shot, no fumbling around.




Yeah, you are right, criminals are way to smart to use a 22, no one every gets shot with a 22. :laughing:



> I know that I would have used something larger if I actually wanted to shoot someone and not be shot back at. Certainly not a 22 or something small with no bark or bite.


But it was not you.



> The word SCAB, as much as Rewire is messed up, I have to go with him on this one. Whomever did this used the wrong word, *and should have known the difference between SCAB and RAT.*


So would this owner.



> Now nobody will know for sure until the police catch this person, but those were my thoughts as I read the article.


Keep those blinders on tight, don't let the bad in. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

"small caliber weapon" :laughing:

The media is always ******** when it comes to weapons. 


And as for the SAK you can totally **** up a tire with one. They make more then the tiny non locking bladed ones now a days too.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

A .22 is the preferred kill shot caliber. Bad guys have been using this caliber forever. Very quite. The round will penetrate the skull but instead of exiting will ricochet all over the brain causing major damage.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

How does some one get shot confronting a vandal???? F*ck that sh*t. You scratch something on my ride, I'm the one doing the shooting! Although, maybe he bounced a few paychecks. When i worked open shop and the con bounced my last two checks, I wanted to smash his car and shoot him too. :laughing:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> A .22 is the preferred kill shot caliber. Bad guys have been using this caliber forever. Very quite. The round will penetrate the skull but instead of exiting will ricochet all over the brain causing major damage.


 Absolutely, but just as it wont exit, it wont enter easily. If you put it against the head, right behind and below the ear the bullet will rattle around inside the cranial cavity. Its quiet and doesn't leave a mess. But first you have to get it there, and that's not easy I wouldn't think. But to shoot someone "instantly" from a distance away with a .22 looking for a kill shot? I don't know....


A knife is likely to get stuck or not go in at all. That's why I would think you would use something cheap and round- goes in easily, doesn't break as soon as air starts to escape and some weight comes down, and comes back out easily.

Another post by BBQ on his one man race to a million such posts. No thought, no point, no reason. Just negative garbage spewed out as if it were intelligence. Well, its not to most members here I would think. And it may not be obvious to you BBQ, but it is for the people who actually read the posts on this forum. And I am sure you will have another well thought out, well spoken post in retort to this one, but I quarentee you nobody is holding their breath waiting on it. I see a post with your avatar and usually don't bother to read it, and I am sure others usually dont bother either.

Like I said guys, it could be just what the article states. But it could have been something else entirely. I am saying these things didn't add up to someone who knew what they were doing, or how to do it.

When the police catch this person, and I hope they do, then the full truth will be known. I personally feel that no matter who did this, that person needs to go away for a good long while.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> A .22 is the preferred kill shot caliber. Bad guys have been using this caliber forever. Very quite. The round will penetrate the skull but instead of exiting will ricochet all over the brain causing major damage.


 
You beat me two it...100% corrrect.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> Absolutely, but just as it wont exit, it wont enter easily. If you put it against the head, right behind and below the ear the bullet will rattle around inside the cranial cavity. Its quiet and doesn't leave a mess. But first you have to get it there, and that's not easy I wouldn't think. But to shoot someone "instantly" from a distance away with a .22 looking for a kill shot? I don't know....
> 
> 
> A knife is likely to get stuck or not go in at all. That's why I would think you would use something cheap and round- goes in easily, doesn't break as soon as air starts to escape and some weight comes down, and comes back out easily.


Wow. 
Am I the only one who finds that someone knows this with this much detail disturbing?

I never gave anything like this that much thought.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Best thread ever. :laughing:

I miss Noah. :lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Another post by BBQ on his one man race to a million such posts. No thought, no point, no reason. Just negative garbage spewed out as if it were intelligence. Well, its not to most members here I would think. And it may not be obvious to you BBQ, but it is for the people who actually read the posts on this forum.


Keep telling yourself that all I say is garbage, it will let you sleep better.

But you know as well as I do there is a lot of truth in what I say. :thumbsup:





> And I am sure you will have another well thought out, well spoken post in retort to this one, but I quarentee you nobody is holding their breath waiting on it. I see a post with your avatar and usually don't bother to read it, and I am sure others usually dont bother either.


Man, after reading that I just want to swallow a shotgun, I mean lefleuron does not like me what do I have left to live for? :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Man, after reading that I just want to swallow a shotgun, I mean lefleuron does not like me what do I have left to live for? :thumbup:


 
He is missing out on a wealth of knowledge by ignoring many of your post.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> I see a post with your avatar and usually don't bother to read it, and I am sure others usually dont bother either.


Then why not just put him on ignore so we don't have to hear you complain about him?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Then why not just put him on ignore so we don't have to hear you complain about him?


I tried putting myself on ignore but no luck. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> He is missing out on a wealth of knowledge by ignoring many of your post.


That's true, but when you actually see him in person you realize he needs to be a wealth of information to make up for his appearance. Kinda like me. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> ........ make up for his appearance. Kinda like me. :laughing:


Peter........... you could make a freight train take a dirt road. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter........... you could make a freight train take a dirt road. :jester:


I don't deny it. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That's true, but when you actually see him in person you realize he needs to be a wealth of information to make up for his appearance. Kinda like me. :laughing:



Damn,


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Damn,


:laughing::laughing: 

Someone needs to deflate your head from time to time.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Someone needs to deflate your head from time to time.


Don't worry, I still hang with Dennis and he beats me down all the time. :laughing:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

brian john said:


> Did you ever think he might own a tire and glass shop on the side and is just creating business. I mean anything is possibel????????????????:no::laughing:


lol:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

After thoroughly reading the articles listed, I find if laughable that some one could NOT think this is outright union thuggery. I don't know how this guy does it; after years of law suits, verbal abuse and vandalism, this guy still perseveres. He is a credit to doing what you feel is right and just while standing up to senseless, moronic attacks. Kudos, Mr. King.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Lot's of people accuse innocent people of crimes for unknown reasons.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Six of the ten employees quit the day after the election, says alot about Mr King. 


We dont organize employees , management does.

The union ultimately prevailed with five votes in favor of the union and four against

So a vote was taken and King lost, sour grapes he refused to abide by the majority vote.


The union filed an election petition in June 2001 , ten years ago

The case was settled in 2006 thats five years ago. 

Whats he done latly to draw such a violent response from someone? Disgruntled employee, angry boyfriend???


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Union behind this?:no: Crazy dude that may or may not be union.. :yes:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

IBEW191 said:


> Union behind this?:no: Crazy dude that may or may not be union.. :yes:


refer to post #7.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> refer to post #7.


 If this is ever proven to be done by a union member he will still be a brother , just a crazy one.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> If this is ever proven to be done by a union member he will still be a brother , just a crazy one.


:stupid::stupid:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> :stupid::stupid:


 another hit and run.:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> another hit and run.:whistling2:


But accurate.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Another post by BBQ on his one man race to a million such posts. No thought, no point, no reason. Just negative garbage spewed out as if it were intelligence. Well, its not to most members here I would think. And it may not be obvious to you BBQ, but it is for the people who actually read the posts on this forum. And I am sure you will have another well thought out, well spoken post in retort to this one, but I quarentee you nobody is holding their breath waiting on it. I see a post with your avatar and usually don't bother to read it, and I am sure others usually dont bother either.


Yup no one bothers to read BBQ's posts..:whistling2:
Total Thanks 

Total Thanks: 1,140
 Thanked 3,187 Times in 1,719 Posts 
 Find all thanked posts by BBQ
 Find all posts thanked by BBQ
 
:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Absolutely, but just as it wont exit, it wont enter easily. If you put it against the head, right behind and below the ear the bullet will rattle around inside the cranial cavity. Its quiet and doesn't leave a mess. But first you have to get it there, and that's not easy I wouldn't think. But to shoot someone "instantly" from a distance away with a .22 looking for a kill shot? I don't know....
> 
> 
> A knife is likely to get stuck or not go in at all. That's why I would think you would use something cheap and round- goes in easily, doesn't break as soon as air starts to escape and some weight comes down, and comes back out easily.




Hmmmm that's a little scary.

How many times have you done that?:blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Mr Rewire*
> _If this is ever proven to be done by a union member he will still be a brother , just a crazy one._


I'll bet you a $1,000.00 if this guy was proven to be IBEW member, the Local and International would say Billy Bob who???????????? and distance themselves from him so fast your head in MIssouri would spin.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> I'll bet you a $1,000.00 if this guy was proven to be IBEW member, the Local and International would say Billy Bob who???????????? and distance themselves from him so fast your head in MIssouri would spin.


 As they should. If it is proven this guy was a union member then I have no problem if the union membership distancing themselves this isn't what the union is about and this kind of action is not encouraged or supported.

Even if this was a blood relation I would not condone or support their actions I wouldn't stop claiming them as kin but I would not embrace them for what they did.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup no one bothers to read BBQ's posts..:whistling2:
> 
> Total Thanks
> 
> ...


I read BBQs post simply for the entertainment value.:whistling2:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

brian john said:


> I'll bet you a $1,000.00 if this guy was proven to be IBEW member, the Local and International would say Billy Bob who???????????? and distance themselves from him so fast your head in MIssouri would spin.


 ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!

And who in hell wouldn't? I mean if they found out my cousin or neighbor or something was a wacko I would back away too! And so would you!:laughing:

I mean holy cow, this is taking any kind of grudge for any reason WAY too far. This person needs to be wrangled in and put away for a long time whether they are Union or non-Union, white, black, Mexican, man, woman or child.

There is no call for this at all ever. I am just interested to find out who this wacko is, and what kind of possible "reason" their sick head came up with for doing this kind of thing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!
> 
> And who in hell wouldn't? I mean if they found out my cousin or neighbor or something was a wacko I would back away too! And so would you!:laughing:
> 
> .


 
Read Rewires post, he'd said he would claim him as a brother. With no blood between them claiming him as a brother as I see it is reaching out and condoning his STUPID actions. Which I bet while the IBEW local does not say go mess with this guy, they encourage idiots by their rhetoric.

If the local is not saying this guy has a choice (and the IBEW as supporting liberals causes and supporters of feminism are behind choice), then they are condoning these actions


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a wonder union halls/contractors haven't been brought up on RICO charges


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Read Rewires post, he'd said he would claim him as a brother. With no blood between them claiming him as a brother as I see it is reaching out and condoning his STUPID actions. Which I bet while the IBEW local does not say go mess with this guy, they encourage idiots by their rhetoric.
> 
> If the local is not saying this guy has a choice (and the IBEW as supporting liberals causes and supporters of feminism are behind choice), then they are condoning these actions


 did you miss this part
(Even if this was a blood relation I would not condone or support their actions I wouldn't stop claiming them as kin but I would not embrace them for what they did.)

Did right wing rhetoric encourage Tim McVeigh?

Did Christian rhetoric encourage Scott Roeder 

Did rock music encourage the Columbine Killers?

Did you blame Jodi Foster for Reagan being shot?


Blaming the union is an epic fail.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> It's a wonder union halls/contractors haven't been brought up on RICO charges


 Wow Brian John brought up on RICO charges :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> did you miss this part
> (Even if this was a blood relation I would not condone or support their actions I wouldn't stop claiming them as kin but I would not embrace them for what they did.)
> 
> Did right wing rhetoric encourage Tim McVeigh?
> ...


If you don't condem it when it is in your face you encourage, check out MANY court cases....


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> If you don't condem it when it is in your face you encourage, check out MANY court cases....


 What court case I have absolutly no idea what you are talking about if their are many give a link. Face it you can't pin this on the union . I have yet to see ,hear,or read where any union member has come out in favor of this shooting. Sorry but this is still just the crazy act of one individual


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

how many EC's f*ck with the union outfits?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

It's like the whole thing that went on in Wisconsin when the governor asked unions to help contribute a small % of their wages to pay for their benefits: the union went ballistic: protests, vandalism, harassment....barely mentioned in the MSM. It was all an attack on the "poor, working class trying to support their families"..how do you think the non union people feel seeing this? We say: "Spoiled Children".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> What court case I have absolutly no idea what you are talking about if their are many give a link. Face it you can't pin this on the union . I have yet to see ,hear,or read where any union member has come out in favor of this shooting. Sorry but this is still just the crazy act of one individual


I’ll be gentle. See you need to read the newspaper to be up on current topics. 

NO, but you and others swear it never happened.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> I’ll be gentle. See you need to read the newspaper to be up on current topics.


 You got to love the "information hiway" it makes it so much easier to call someone on their BS. all you have to do is ask for a link and when they can't back theur BS they post something like "read a newspaper" like anyone reads a newspaper anymore


> NO, but you and others swear it never happened.


 I have not seen one post that swore it never happened only that their were other possibilities than "UNION did it" that the far righties and union haters are jumping on.:whistling2:

Nice try though but still an EPIC FAIL


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> I have yet to see ,hear,or read where any union member has *come out in favor* of this shooting.


Oh give me a break. Who are you trying to kid?
Even the most obsessed pro-union radical would have to be completely out of his mind to _publicly_ approve of this.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> did you miss this part
> (Even if this was a blood relation I would not condone or support their actions I wouldn't stop claiming them as kin but I would not embrace them for what they did.)
> 
> Did right wing rhetoric encourage Tim McVeigh?
> ...





> Did right wing rhetoric encourage Tim McVeigh?


NO.



> Did Christian rhetoric encourage Scott Roeder


NO.



> Did rock music encourage the Columbine Killers?


No it was their parents not supervising what their children are doing.



> Did you blame Jodi Foster for Reagan being shot?


No a whacko named John Hinkley shot Reagan.



> Blaming the union is an epic fail


Union thuggery is to blame.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> NO.
> 
> NO.
> 
> ...


 Just how is "union thuggery to blame" :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh give me a break. Who are you trying to kid?
> Even the most obsessed pro-union radical would have to be completely out of his mind to _publicly_ approve of this.


 Its not even getting a wink and a nod by anyone in the union the lame attempt to some how say it's the unions fault is pathetic.As far as I can tell it has been five years sinse he had any direct problems with the union. 

I think this is more personal and that will probably be how it ultimatly plays out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Its not even getting a wink and a nod by anyone in the union the lame attempt to some how say it's the unions fault is pathetic.As far as I can tell it has been five years sinse he had any direct problems with the union.
> 
> I think this is more personal and that will probably be how it ultimatly plays out.


So you feel it was one of his X employees who wrote SCAB on his SUV and shot him when confronted.. :no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

fondini said:


> About a week ago, John King of King Electric. was shot in the arm by someone keying scab into his paint on his car. They suspect local 8 members to be at fault,have even posted a $75000 reward for info. wow.


I have not read beyond this initial post but I suspect that Mr King assaulted the "key-er" first. He should control his temper.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> So you feel it was one of his X employees who wrote SCAB on his SUV and shot him when confronted.. :no:


 Have you ever heard the term "false flag":whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Have you ever heard the term "false flag":whistling2:


Give me a break.. nothing "false" in getting shot in the arm by some deranged Union thug.. :no:

I will gladly apologize if you prove me wrong.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Circuit Slayer (Aug 29, 2011)

Like unions or not, better get used to their resurgence. The young kids entering the workforce are very democratically minded.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Circuit Slayer said:


> Like unions or not, better get used to their resurgence.


Thats funny.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Thats funny.:laughing:



Even funnier since a troll posted it.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Give me a break.. nothing "false" in getting shot in the arm by some deranged Union thug.. :no:
> 
> I will gladly apologize if you prove me wrong.. :thumbsup:


 I take it you have no idea what "false flag " means. :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Circuit Slayer said:


> Like unions or not, better get used to their resurgence. The young kids entering the workforce are very democratically minded.


 when things like minimum wage, overtime pay,job safety go away then maybe some of those union haters will change their mind. Wait till "work it hot or your fired" becomes the norm.:whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Circuit Slayer said:


> Like unions or not, better get used to their resurgence. The young kids entering the workforce are very democratically minded.


great, more sloths for the the entitlement generation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> when things like minimum wage, overtime pay,job safety go away then maybe some of those union haters will change their mind. Wait till "work it hot or your fired" becomes the norm.:whistling2:


 
:yawn:
:yawn:
:yawn:
:yawn:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brian john said:


> :yawn:
> :yawn:
> :yawn:
> :yawn:


 Are you getting tired of intelligent posts, from Mysterywire? :sleeping:



Answer here:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Guy keying cars had better be careful. Especially if he's armed. In WA I have the right to protect my property. Pretty much here's my MO. Roll out with holstered weapon. Large police style pepper spray in other hand. If I get close enough to the scum bag I light him up immediately with the pepper spray. IF he attacks me, looks like he's drawing a weapon, pulls a knife I draw my pistol and shoot him till he hits the dirt. Then I call 911. This is a completely legal scenario in WA.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Are you getting tired of intelligent posts, from Mysterywire? :sleeping:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer here:


 why did you resort to name calling? :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Guy keying cars had better be careful. Especially if he's armed. In WA I have the right to protect my property. Pretty much here's my MO. Roll out with holstered weapon. Large police style pepper spray in other hand. If I get close enough to the scum bag I light him up immediately with the pepper spray. IF he attacks me, looks like he's drawing a weapon, pulls a knife I draw my pistol and shoot him till he hits the dirt. Then I call 911. This is a completely legal scenario in WA.


 How many people have you shot?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> How many people have you shot?


None yet. The thugs here in WA usually scurry like rats when you catch them messing with your stuff. :gun_bandana:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> :yawn:
> :yawn:
> :yawn:
> :yawn:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> None yet. The thugs here in WA usually scurry like rats when you catch them messing with your stuff. :gun_bandana:


 Just remember the weapon belongs to both of you,its just a matter of who gets to use it. 

does anyone in your area offer tactical marksmanship classes?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Just remember the weapon belongs to both of you,its just a matter of who gets to use it.
> 
> does anyone in your area offer tactical marksmanship classes?


I've only put about a 1000 rounds down the pipe of my current carry pistol. I'm comfortable with any firearm to tell the truth.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I've only put about a 1000 rounds down the pipe of my current carry pistol. I'm comfortable with any firearm to tell the truth.


 Take a tactical course its a big difference from standing still aiming at a stationary silhouette. The first thing you wil learn is to not walk into a hostile situation with your weapon holstered.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Take a tactical course its a big difference from standing still aiming at a stationary silhouette. The first thing you wil learn is to not walk into a hostile situation with your weapon holstered.


I would advise keeping your pistol in it's holster until you need it. That's very basic SOP.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I would advise keeping your pistol in it's holster until you need it. That's very basic SOP.


 Walking outside at nite to confront an unkown person in my drive would constitute "need" Get off the range bad guys dont stand still and let you draw and aim.


----------

